# Kangaroos?



## Saolta Oiche (Jan 12, 2007)

Deoes anyone remember that film, came out in the 90s, a fantasy style film which creatures in it that looked like Kangraoos? I think they were each weilders of an element.

Ring any bells anyone?


----------



## dwndrgn (Jan 12, 2007)

Not even remotely.  The only movie I remember with kangaroos was that horrible one with the yummy guy from Sliders...


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jan 12, 2007)

Saolta Oiche said:


> Deoes anyone remember that film, came out in the 90s, a fantasy style film which creatures in it that looked like Kangraoos? I think they were each weilders of an element.
> 
> Ring any bells anyone?


 

Warriors of Virtue


----------



## Saolta Oiche (Jan 12, 2007)

AHAAA!

Thanks very much, exactly what I meant. I had no idea it was a Martial Artsy film. I was only 12/13 in 1997, blimey.

Ta very much Winters Sorrow! 

lol Dwndrgn, you lost me on that one my friend. That isn't even remotely on my radar, lol. Ta for trying anways.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jan 12, 2007)

dwndrgn said:


> Not even remotely. The only movie I remember with kangaroos was that horrible one with the yummy guy from Sliders...


 


Saolta Oiche said:


> lol Dwndrgn, you lost me on that one my friend. That isn't even remotely on my radar, lol. Ta for trying anways.


 
That'll be Kangaroo Jack.
I just want to reassure you that I have seen neither (nor Kangaroo Jack 2, the sequel) but I like to keep abreast of filmic events where-ever possible


----------



## Saolta Oiche (Jan 12, 2007)

Awww you meant you didn't like Kangaroo Jack? I actually love that film. A work mate leant it to me and I thought I'd hate it but I think it is great.

I can laugh out loud good an proper to that one. Ah well each to their own. :-D

Talking of Sliders I got Series 1,2 and 3 for Christmas. Looking forward to watching them, was a class series. Always looked forward to finishing school and getting home to watch Sliders.


----------



## BookStop (Jan 12, 2007)

I have Warriors of Virtue  My kids love it!


----------



## Saolta Oiche (Jan 12, 2007)

Any good in your opinion BookStop?


----------



## Mouse (Jan 12, 2007)

Warriors of Virtue! Yeah, I thought it was quite good! I'm pretty sure there was a sequel out a while ago.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Jan 12, 2007)

Oh oh!! Avatar...*Spirted Away*! That's a great film. 

Lol, sorry...I'll leave now...


----------



## Mouse (Jan 12, 2007)

Yeah I love Boh, trying to make a t-shirt with him on at the min, not working out so well . . .

Oh, the sequel was Warriors of Virtue: The Return to Tao.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Jan 12, 2007)

Haha nice. I love No Face, even though he does go a tad crazy...

*Howl's Moving Castle* is still my ultimate favourite, though!


----------



## Mouse (Jan 12, 2007)

Yep, that's also a good 'un. Think I prefer Spirited Away though! No Face is brill! I love it when Boh bites him and No Face goes to whack him off so Haedori the weird fly-bird thing has to fly him to safety!


----------



## HoopyFrood (Jan 12, 2007)

Wow, you certainly know the film! I've only ever seen it once...I'll have to buy it one day, start my own Studio Ghibli collection


----------



## Mouse (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm *slightly* obsessed with Spirited Away!  
The Studio Ghibli dvds are brill, plus they're numbered on the side so they look good next to each other. Always a bonus! Though I'm missing number 5. (whatever film that is!) 

Maybe I should bring the thread back on topic?! The second Warriors of Virtue film actually had no kangaroos in it. They've become people for some reason. Haven't watched it all. It wasn't that good.


----------



## Saolta Oiche (Jan 12, 2007)

No face rules!!!!!!! He/she/it was such a cool character. I could rant about Spirited Away all day.

lol at avatar.

Yeah I saw the sequal dvd. Gonna get the first one, but buying it in VHS seems to be the most frequent choice.


----------



## ras'matroi (Jan 12, 2007)

I watched Return to Tao some time ago. Quite liked it.


----------



## HappyHippo (Jan 12, 2007)

now, you see, I'd have given a dumb answer like Tank Girl...

would spirited away be suitable for an over-sensetive seven year old? My little girl's a bit easily spooked or upset, and I thought she might like it?


----------



## Saolta Oiche (Jan 12, 2007)

I think so, there are odd weird moments in it but it is a beautiful film.

For kids, colourful, entertaining.

I dunno what to really say, I think she would. It isn't really scary just a little odd in places.

Help here anyone?


----------



## HappyHippo (Jan 13, 2007)

thanks for feedback. I might watch it first. Is it a PG or a U?


----------



## Saolta Oiche (Jan 13, 2007)

Found it, it is a PG.


----------



## SpaceShip (Jan 13, 2007)

I know you have the answer now - but the only one I can remember is Skippy the Bush Kangaroo!  Haha.


----------



## Saolta Oiche (Jan 13, 2007)

lol I remember that, Ausy version of Lassy lol.

'What's that Skippy? Someon fell down the well? Crickey!'

ah the days gone.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Jan 13, 2007)

"What's that? Timmy's down a mine shaft? Again? Stupid kid."

Haha...obviously that's made up, that would never happen in a Skippy programme 

I hated Skippy and I hated Lassie. I have a thing about animals that go around save people all the time (don't know why!)

This is a rather eclectic thread now! (Usually because of me...hehe)


----------



## Mouse (Jan 13, 2007)

HappyHippo said:


> now, you see, I'd have given a dumb answer like Tank Girl...
> 
> would spirited away be suitable for an over-sensetive seven year old? My little girl's a bit easily spooked or upset, and I thought she might like it?


 
There is a bit where Haku the dragon is thrashing about covered in blood! But it's not that bad. Brill film!


----------



## Saolta Oiche (Jan 13, 2007)

As I said in another thread...

'Can't take you anywhere HoopyFrood!'


----------



## HappyHippo (Jan 13, 2007)

Mouse said:


> There is a bit where Haku the dragon is thrashing about covered in blood! But it's not that bad. Brill film!


 
thank you!


----------



## HoopyFrood (Jan 14, 2007)

Saolta Oiche said:


> As I said in another thread...
> 
> 'Can't take you anywhere HoopyFrood!'


 
So true...


----------



## BookStop (Jan 14, 2007)

Saolta Oiche said:


> Any good in your opinion BookStop?


 
Well, kind of depends on your definition of good  

Entertaining, interesting, and good for the YA and under crowd - I enjoyed it the first time I saw it, but I never need to see it again, know what I mean?

Definitely worth a look if you like kung fu movies at all, or if you have kids - The basic premise says all you need to know - Kangaroos were king fu fighting - man those guys were fast as lightening...


----------



## Saolta Oiche (Jan 14, 2007)

It was a little bit frightning!!!

Cheers BookStop, and aye cats do rule, except when they try and nock your paints over, chew your painting, paint brush, the book you are reading and attempt to run off with your book mark! lol it's all god fun, hehe.

Ta once again.


----------

